# Vet bed...



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello

I am interested in getting some vet bed as bedding for my guineas and bunnies. I have managed to find sizes for the hutches of each easy enough, but I am struggling to find a size big enough for the run of my bunnies (indoor and Bugsy struggles to move around on anything which isnt carpety in texture)

I'm lying really as there is some which are 3m x 5m, which is expensive, and I need something roughly 3.3 x 3.3 for the run, Am I just going to have to get a standard size and cut it and faff about with it a bit?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dont know what prices you have been quoted but find this supplier very competitive with his pricing

Dog Products Direct, We are the sole UK suppliers of this highest quality Dry-Bed professional vet fleece, it is a quality above most.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Dunno ifthevet bed youare seeking is thesame as thedog vet bed but we pick ours up from theshowground when there is a dog show on - I only get the stuff withthe green back and last time I brought a piece it were 60" long by whatever width and it were if Iremember right £14


----------

